# A little gift for a lovely friend



## ichliebedich

Could someone please help me with this? I'd like to write a friend in Dutch saying:

Here's a little gift for a lovely friend who make me feel like the luckiest person on the face of the Earth! 

Hugs N Kisses!




Heel erg bedankt!


----------



## ichliebedich

Does it go along this line? Maybe something like...?

Hier is een kleine gift voor een mooie vriend die me maken als de gelukkigste persoon op het gezicht van de Aarde voelen!


----------



## teorema

I would say:
Hier is een cadeautje voor een fantastische vriend die me de gelukkigste persoon op aarde maakt!

It is nor clear if the friend refers to male or female person. If you refer to a female friend, us should use "vriendin".


----------



## ichliebedich

Hoi! Dank je wel! 

Does it make sense to tell my friend:

"U bent zo nadenkend, zo zoet!" ?


----------



## Joannes

ichliebedich said:


> Hoi! Dank je wel!
> 
> Does it make sense to tell my friend:
> 
> "U bent zo nadenkend, zo zoet!" ?


I'm afraid it doesn't. If this was meant to mean 'you are so thoughtful, so sweet', I would suggest *je bent zo attent, zo lief*.


----------



## ichliebedich

I have sent her the postcard with "U bent zo nadenkend, zo zoet"! 

Haha, I believe she forgive me for my very lousy Dutch!  But hey, how did you figure that I was going to tell her that she's so thoughtful, so sweet? You think she will be able to make "a little" sense out of it anyway?


----------



## HKK

"U bent zo nadenkend, zo zoet" sounds _very_ poetic In English, it would render something like "Milady, you are so pensive, so sweet". Or even "Thou art so pensive, so sweet." Your friend should not be disappointed to receive your postcard. It's not everyday language but it's beautifully said


----------



## ichliebedich

Haha  That's good enough! 

To everyone who have been so helpful: Heel erg bedankt! Dank je wel!


----------

